# Foam Padding for Locomotives and Rolling Stock



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Where can I buy 1"-3" thick sheets or rolls of soft foam for protecting my locos and rolling stock? I just built a storage box and now need a way to cushion them when not in use. I've looked around the Internet and in local shops, but have found only foam in 1/4" thickness.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Convoluted-...izes-For-Foam-Packing-Sheet-Pad-/322165993288


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Empire Builder 76 said:


> Where can I buy 1"-3" thick sheets or rolls of soft foam for protecting my locos and rolling stock? I just built a storage box and now need a way to cushion them when not in use. I've looked around the Internet and in local shops, but have found only foam in 1/4" thickness.


I will assume that you have checked fabric and craft stores, you could also try to track down the suppliers to mattress or furniture Manufactures, if you can buy a small lot them might be willing to sell to you or you could just try to buy from the mattress or furniture Manufacture directly. I used to buy from a supplier of upholstery fabric, and I'm sure they had foam of that size.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try hobby lobby. They have foam sheets.


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

Try to find out the chemical make up of the product. Some foams will harm paints. You may have to get a sample and lay a few junk cars on it.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Auto upholstery shops.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Try a mill works (knitting and sewing supplies) store. They have all different kinds of foam for stuffing cushions.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

slammin said:


> Try to find out the chemical make up of the product. Some foams will harm paints. You may have to get a sample and lay a few junk cars on it.


Good post. YES it can! I know have 2 rare '60's items that would have brought a good bucks but the plastic is stained from the foam they were packed with. 

Some foam breaks down over the years too- had to redo the insides of 30 y/o pistol case as it went soft and was making fine dust. 
Name brand case too.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I store all my rolling stock in the original box. If it came with a cradle, it's fine. If not, it's surrounded by tissue paper, a-la Accurail.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Empire Builder 76 said:


> Where can I buy 1"-3" thick sheets or rolls of soft foam for protecting my locos and rolling stock?..


protection from what?

Spend any time @ estate sales and you'll find trains rolled in newspaper stored since the 50's in like new condition. Don't throw them off the roof and they should be fine. Works for me anyway.

of course YMMV.

HTH


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks to all who contributed suggestions to my question!

I've settled on foam from Carolina Custom Foam in Asheville, NC to accommodate my locos and rolling stock in their storage box. A 12" x 24" x 1" piece of foam with custom-cut inlays cost $41.40 + shipping. And to protect the paint from any of the foam's adverse long-term effects, I put felt between it and the cars.

I got superb service and all questions promptly answered from the company owner, Peter Wakem, who offers various types, sizes and densities of foam. If you'd care to consider foam to cushion your stored rolling stock and locos, the company's website is:
www.carolinacustomfoam.com.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Good find!
Sounds like you heeded the warnings, and are taking precautions.
I myself keep rolling stock in Accurail or Athearn BB boxes, surrounded by twisted tissue paper.
Locos I usually keep in the original box, with cutouts for added details like horns and firecracker antennas.
But I'm sure your foam technique will be very good, and especially handy for transportation.


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

L.S.,

Yep, removing the locos and cars from their boxes as I used them - usually with dust bunnies of hidden Styrofoam floating through the air and sticking to everything as I did so - got old. Those boxes and the accompanying plastic protectors are now living more productive lives in the great recycling center in the sky!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, Styrofoam is a problem. The beads it imparts on things can be a P.I.T.A., and can gum-up the internals of locos... don't ask how I know.
Your point (and solution) is valid.


----------

